# تقسيم الأرض بين أسباط إسرائيل والاستيطان في أرض كنعان - لمحة تاريخية في العهد القديم



## aymonded (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*تقسيم الأرض بين أسباط إسرائيل*​ *والاستيطان في أرض كنعان*​ *
حدثت أهم معركة (وهي معركة دينية بقوة الله لتأديب الشعوب وإزالة الشر بدينونة الأمم) في غزو شمال كنعان عند  مياه ميروم [ يشوع من الإصحاح 1 إلى الإصحاح 11 ]. وانتصر جيش يشوع على  تحالف من الملوك بقيادة يابين ملك حاصور، أكبر مدن كنعان في ذلك الوقت.** وهكذا استولى بنو إسرائيل تدريجياً على المرتفعات ومالوا للاستقرار هناك .*​ *وكان  الكنعانيون هم الأكثر تقدماً في الأعتدة والسلاح وعلى الأخص في المركبات  الحديد التي يستخدمونها في الحرب وعلى الأخص في المناطق المنخفضة. وعندما  قُسمت الأرض بين أسباط إسرائيل، بقيت بعض المدن بيد الكنعانيين، الأمر  الذي دعا بني إسرائيل للعيش جنباً إلى جنب مع الكنعانيين في هذه المناطق.

*​ *جدول تقسيم الأرض بين الأسباط






*​ ​
* خريطة تقسيم الأرض بين أسباط إسرائيل*​ *مع ملاحظة أن سبط لاوي ليس له نصيب *​ *وبسبب ضغط الفلسطينيين على سبط دان هاجر بعض الدانيين*​ *إلى الشمال واستقروا شمالي سبط نفتالي*​ *[ أنظر قضاة 17 – 18 ]

*​ *






*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (30 ديسمبر 2011)

Well don ayamonde as usual Merry Christmas and happy new year .......! it was so strange from Israel's tripe that they didn't argument for sake of land distribution some good land and some desert land...! isn't it


----------



## aymonded (30 ديسمبر 2011)

عموماً تاريخ إسرائيل محتاج الكثير من الدراسة والتحليل في ضوء إعلان الله عن ذاته وتأديب الشعوب ودينونتهم الظاهرة من الله للتعليم والتهذيب، ولو سمح الله بالوقت كنت كتبت دراسة كاملة عن تاريخ إسرائيل الديني من جهة خبرة الله وحياة الإيمان...
وكل سنة وانت طيب وسنة حلوة سعيده ليك مع عيد ميلاد مجيد فيه فرح وملء فيض النعمة، ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
​


----------

